# TSU-1000 in G scale



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

A friend just won 4 TSU-1000 units on Ebay for $60 total. He only needs 3 asked if I wanted to try to use one in G scale (he is HO). Has anyone tryed using it with a REVO with it used as an anolog sound unit. Looks like it can be done wiring the TSU track pick ups to the REVO motor leads for power pick up as if the Revo was the transformer pack. The TSU only has a one watt sound output. I have a couple of Dallee 11 watt amps that should cover that. Has anyone tried this will it work. Some sound is better then no sound and for the price (free) it might be worth the try. Any thoughts?? Jack


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are voltage sensitive, get much out of the HO range and they quit, with either an overheat signal or overvoltage signal (there's a couple of LEDs under the shrink). Sound is anemic, the amps will be needed. 

I still have the one I tried to use... also, I forget, but it may need a load on the motor leads to sound right. Check the manual to see if a load is necessary. 

Greg


----------

